# casting styles



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

i dont know anything about the brighton style of cast and just started hearing about it , can anybody tell me more about this casting style?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The Brighton style was devloped in Brighton, UK for fishing from narrow rock jetties where space was at a premium. It is bascically an Off The Ground cast with the lead tucked inside the rod tip. BE CAREFULL, this generates a lot of power early on and can lead to burnt thumbs and broken tips if the power is not applied progressively. BB


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

The brighton is sweet. You get good distance and it is safe b/c all of the power is applied in a straight line. The weight does not swing around wildly. I learned this technique from the Capitol Longcasters. Good bunch of guys. Definately use a shock leader. The power comes from the body. The snap comes from the arms. It is similar to a golf swing, in that practice is the only way to figure it out.

1. With about 4 feet of line between rod tip and sinker, position your sinker on the ground towards your back foot. Rod tip is on the ground.

2. Back up a little to remove slack from your drop (4 feet of line to the weight).

3. Both arms straight above head, tip still on ground, weight on Back foot.

4. Shift weight foreward keeping arms straight.

5. Finish by keeping right arm straight (fulcrum) and pull into your chest with left hand. This gives your cast the snap you want for long distance.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks guys for your responses, very informative, I had the pleasure of fishing with longranger and others at spsp last night-L.R. was very good at pointing out my weak spots and helping me with the brighton casting style- once i caught on to it ,noticed distance improvements right away! thanks to the long Ranger for his help. i do believe armed with the brighton and being able to smooth out my cast, I will be on my way to obtaining the distance i have been striving for-thanks guys -tight lines and bent rods for everyone. Tony Q. aka dcfishman


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Tony Q,

That is nothing. Wait until Neil MacKellow (Blackbeard) gets finished with you in August. You'll really have the lead flying.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*cast style reply*

Hello blackbeard so surprised to see your response to my post on the pierandsurf board. I am very much looking forward to meeting you at the casting clinic and receiving casting instructions from you I have been on your web site a lot and i do have a 525 penn mag that I use on a 11.5 tica rod - have been trying to reach 600 ft but for the life of me i cant seem to get just there my stroke is very strong but i think i am still not loading the rod properly -allways had a 15 ft. seahawk from wallmart to much flex but still get about 130yds. with my version of the off the ground technique, but recently trying to restructure my casting style to the brighton and needless to say- its a work in progress---well thanks again for the response i really do appreciate it Tony Q.aka dcfishman


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Dc , if you are getting close to 600' with an 11.5 tica ,you don't need much in the way of lessons .Check with the other DC area casters for rod selection ,they can steer you to a good rod suited to longer distances than what the tica is capable of , not knocking the tica but 600' is probably its limit in anybody hands.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*NIce Meeting You*

Hey DCFishman,


It was nice meeting you at SPSP Sunday. Those few casting tips you gave me really helped. I am going to need more practice if im going to get the distance i want. I was amazed at how far you were casting. I tried the Brighton cast and i saw my disatnce change. Once i get it down to a science I know the distance will come. Thanks agan for your help...........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*cast styles*

Mater caster-- not a problem anything i can do to help you out give me a holla. I am still serching for longer distances in my casting techniques, so i am still a work in progress. Well take it easy and see u again soon . dcfishman


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i'm getting around 500' on brighton cast. what is the maxium distance one can get on brighton?? is 600' cast possible with brighton cast?? or is casting style like pendulum required for longer cast?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Don't quote me, but I think some have hit over 600 feet using the cast. Peter Thain or Led could tell you for sure.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

The limit is always in the caster.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

To be honest I couldn't tell you the maximum range of a 'Brighton Cast'. Though I have cast over 660' with a 175gm on 0.35mm using this technique as a demonstration.

As LongRanger has stated the limits are the caster and not the style.

Led.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

andy i,ve seen ade do over 780ft with it 8(---) 150g + .35mm


mind you it was windy but there again arent all the big distances done when its windy.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Pete,

The 'Brighton Cast' is probably the most under used cast in the world, it's safe, easy to use & gets good distances.  

Perhaps we should have a "Brighton" only event somewhere just to see how far we can get a sinker to go with this style.  

Catch you later - Led.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

i,m up for that andy, 

its the nwsa this weekend so i,ll have a go and let you know what sort of distances i do, i might even take some rigs and see how far it will put a bait? after all thats what its all about, getting a bait out to where the fish are either long or short.

and yes since we are on a field i,ll take some "hare" rigs


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Pete,

Make it realistic and use Jelly worms, watch out for the Grass Carp  

Keep it to 150/0.31 to give some credibility to your test and I'll do the same but I'll be at Samphire Hoe tryimg to catch fish  

Andy.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

ok will do

i just hope the grass has been cut i hate fishing blind and if the scots lads come down they might let some haggis loose.....a nightmare in long grass.......its tuck your trousers into your socks time


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

with those lines you may not catch any fish, but get out the hip boots for sure.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

thanks for all the wonderfull information guys-but let me say this , I have a tape by Nick Myers of breakaway tackle and he demonstates this cast in his video and calls it the UNI TECH methode so thats what i knew this style to be so as far as casting styles go -do we-are we -will we know this cast style ( the brighton ) to allso be known as the UNITECH METHODE??
dcfishman.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

DCFishman,

To my knowledge, this style of cast was originally known as the "The Brighton Cast" (this was explained to me by none other than Terry Carroll - Zziplex) who used this style many years ago. The same style was given yet another two names by Phil Hyde (Hi-Inertia) and by John Holden (Uni-Tech).

Which one is correct ? - I would say the "Brighton" but thats my choice.

The same goes for the "Yarmouth cast" most popularly known as the "Backcast" same style different name.

The biggest thing is to enjoy your chosen sport.

Led.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The longest tournament caster in the world Big Danny Moeskps uses an aerialized unitech and has broken 300 yards with it . So really the unitech can and will produce distances comparable with the pendulum cast.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

There seems to be confusion about the Brighton cast. I have seen diagrams for Breakaway Unitech cast, Breakaway Off the ground cast and Phil Hyde's Hi-Inertia cast. I have not seen diagrams for Brighton cast and John Holden's Uni-tech cast.

Based on the diagrams, I would have to say that Breakaway Off the Ground cast is similar to Phil Hyde's Hi-Inertia cast.

So I assume that the Brighton cast similar to the Breakaway Off the ground cast , not the Breakaway Unitech cast. Am I right?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Green Cart,

You are quite right, same thing but different names by people who want to adopt something  
Think about your fishing Rod, Pole, Blank or even what the line passes through - Rings, guides etc. You see everyone will call something by a different name.

The was an article in the 25th aniversary edition of Sea Angler (UK magazine) that showed the "Brighton Boys" in the picture was a very youthfull Terry Carroll (Mr Zziplex) who even before the picture was taken 1960's was using this style of cast.

You also refer to the Breakaway OTG & Phil hydes HI cast, is this any different to the same casts written about by Harlam Major in his 1939 book "SaltWater Fishing tackle" ? no just soemone else trying to accredit themselves to what is already known.

Sorry for the History lesson, there is very little confusion just usually a smoke screen created by others.

Led.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

i have done extensive research into the history of casting within the UK and i can find no other reference to a style where the lead is placed inside the tip PRIOR to the brighton style.

i speak on a regular basis to one of the originators of this style, terry carroll and i have no reason to doubt that he was among the small group of anglers who developed this style.

the major problem with the naming of this style came about because no one had put it into print until phil hyde and john holden promoted it. the other two names with which this style is often referred to came along much later. the high inertia, phil hydes name for the same cast and the unitech, a john holden/terry carroll joint effort.

i dont know what the story is behind the high inertia but i can tell you what was behind the uni tech.

the situation on the beaches in the UK is still the same now as it was when john and terry decided to get together and come up with a useable style that anyone could master with relative ease. that situation was, people trying desperately to master a style which for the majority was impossible.......the pendulum.

terry showed john the brighton style, they decided to rename it the unitech to give it a more dynamic appeal and john went to print trying desperately to make life easier for the anglers. 

unfortunately the lure of the pendulum is difficult to ignore, after all thats what all the top casters use and its the style that all the magazines ram down your throat at every opportunity so to be credible on the beach you have to swing the lead! hey its cool to pendulum.........lay it on the beach? thats for amateurs and no hopers.....WRONG! 

despite johns best efforts the style never caught on because it couldnt break the obsession with the pendulum which infects UK sea angling. the pendulum is a field style, thats where it was developed and given the amount of hassle it causes anyone trying to learn the damned thing thats where it should stay! i usually start off by asking whoever wants to learn it what they intend to use it for? if the answer is fishing they get shown the brighton and most go away very happy with the rapid progress they have made. a handful will not be persuaded otherwise and MUST learn the pendulum despite the fact that their mate is outcasting them by miles within half an hour of trying the brighton! blinkered or what?

its this macho image of the pendulum which prevents 99% of anglers from comfortable easy long range fishing. if they would only open their eyes the solution is right there in front of them. it doesnt matter whether its day or night, crowded or empty you can fish at your preferred range every time with no problems. you certainly cant say the same about aerialised styles! what happens if your shoulder to shoulder? what happens if you cant see the sinker to time your swing? its guesswork at best and at worst your in real danger of being on the wrong end of a lawsuit!

despite the fact i can cast a fair way with the pendulum you will never see me using it on the beach...WHY? i dont need to, i just lay the lead on the beach and hit it! most times i will outcast the pendulum men with baits on but none of them can bear to put that lead on the beach and give it a try!

wow i sort of wandered of topic a bit there, anyway the upshot of all this is that i can find no other reference to a cast where the lead is placed inside the tip before the brighton style so thats the name i choose to call it! [until i find an earlier name for it anyway LOL]

oh and i almost forgot its also called the "easy cast". maybe it should be called the "brighton easy unitech high inertia style"? if nothing else it would stop people talking about it because by the time you type that a few times you would be really fed up 
 

regards peter


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Peter Thain

I don't mean to harp on the unitech cast, but I think that there are two different unitech casts - one by Breakaway and other by John Holden. The one by Breakaway is more of a simple on the ground cast with the sinker directly , not offside, behind the caster. The one by Holden, I assume to be more like the off the ground also shown by Breakaway. The point I am making is that Breakaway demonstrates two different casts out of three (the third being the pendulum) - unitech and off the ground.

I may be asking a stupid question, but since I have never seen a Brighton cast diagram, which of the Breakaway unitech or Breakaway off the ground is simliar to the Brighton cast? The reason I am asking you is that when you are fishing shoulder to shoulder, you just simply lay the lead on the ground and make the cast. This cast sounds more like the Breakaway unitech because it is a more straight forward cast.

Maybe Breakaway ought to reverse name of two casts - off the ground to unitech to be consistent with history and unitech to off the ground to imply a simple cast.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Green Cart,

Whereabouts are you ? perhaps you might be able to hook up with some of the pupils from the "Extreme Casting Clinic" that was held last October.

If you checkout Neil Mackellow's website, he demostrates (animated Gif) a basic Off the Ground cast. http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/otg.html
Neil has more casting accolades than any other angler.

The pictures on the BA site are poor, as they do not really show the correct positions to master the "Brighton" (Uni-tech/EasyCast style). If there was a picture directly behind the caster, then perhaps it might make more sense. Nick has done a great job since moving from the UK to Texas and has introduced some great tackle to the US anglers.

Try not to get hung up on the name, this particular style uses little to no body rotation, the sinker is placed between the rod tip and the caster and the rod is brought over the casters should at roughly 60°.

The OTG casts uses Body rotation, the sinker is placed between 90° & 135° from the tip the the angler (eg away from) the rod stays low and sweeps around the caster and then rises towards the end of the cast.

I hope this helps - Led.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

*Phil Hyde diagram*

Green Cart,

This may help.

Blaine


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

cast 1 on the breakaway board is a brighton/unitech/high inertia set up. the tip needs to be almost touching the beach at the start of the cast though so you can maximise what is essentially a very small arc.

cast 2 is a conventional off the ground type cast.

hope this helps

regards peter


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

*The Unitech and Hi Inertia Seem to Differ*

Phil Hyde's diagram and unitech as shown on Breakaway's site appear to differ. The hi inertia has a some side arm motion while the unitech seems to be straight overhead. Anyone want to comment on these differences?

Tom


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Furball,

Try casting as it shows on the diagram above, I bet that you become off balance during the cast. Phils HI cast diagram is a half way point between the Brighton and the OTG.

Both casts use the same principles, the sinker stays on the inside arc of the rod tip.

Both Peter Thain and Myself demonstrated the Brighton cast at last years Casting Clinic, ask any of those there just how effective it really is.  

Think about your rigs that you use for fishing, a fishfinder rig for instance, are your snoods (line between hook and sinker) exactly 6", if its under or over then is it called something different  

Led.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

*I've tried both*

I have tried both casts and get better distance with the Phil Hyde's style. I am interested in doing a better straight overhead unitech, though. I like the idea of there being such a powerful cast which is practicial in tight fishing situations.

So, when we are talking about the Brighton cast, we are talking about a cast whose motion is directly overhead?

I have tried to do a swinging unitech but I have trouble with the timing. Best regards,

Tom


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

hi furball,

take a look at all the fishermen on the beach or pier, they all cast differently but they all do an overhead thump! its the same with the brighton style, pendulum, backcast and conventional otg everyone does it differently.

the diagram blaine posted is a brighton style with an extended arc..........bigger arc = more distance......its as simple as that! you adjust the style to suit the distance you need and the available space or conditions!

we could go on forever discussing all the variations within casting styles but most are different versions of the same thing and as long as they follow some basic rules they will all cast far enough to cast fish.

me......well i just lash into it as hard as i can


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Thank you for your replies. Sorry to be late in responding, but I went fishing last Saturday. I was using Breakaway Unitech cast. I like it, but I need more practice.

Led and peter thain:

You said not to get hung up on the name, but if I do not know which is which, then I have no basis for casting comparison.

BlaineO:

Thank you for the Phil Hyde diagram, but if you would reread my messages, I already have it.

Confusing Opinions:

dcfishman said that Brigton is also known as Breakaway's Unitech. Led said that Breakaway's Unitech was orginally known as the "Brighton Cast", but Led created more confusion by saying that the same style was also given two other names - Phil Hyde's Hi-Inertia and John Holden's UniTech. Then I assumed that Phil Hyde's Hi-Inertia cast and Brighton cast were similar to Breakaway's Off the Ground Cast to which Led agreed. peter thain gave a little history saying that Phil Hyde and John Holden promoted "it". peter thain said that he did not know the story behind the high inertia style, but he said that Terry showed John the Brighton stle, and they decided to rename it to the unitech. peter thain almost had me convinced until he concluded that the unitech style shouled be called "brighton easy unitech high intertia style" thus combining three styles into one. At this point, I gave up and asked you to use Breakaway's three casts as a reference as they have been published. Led referenced me to neil's web page, but I already had been there. Finally peter thain did say that Breakaway's first cast (Unitech) is brighton/unitech/high inertia which again begs the question as mentioned before. Furball raised the question saying that Phil Hyde's diagram and Breakaway's Unitech do not agree. Led finally concurred that Brighton is halfway between Brighton and OTG, but still did not illustrate Brighton. Furball said the same thing saying that when we are talking about the Brighton cast, are we talking about a cast which is directly overhead (Unitech)?

Conclusion:

There needs to be a Brighton diagram, for one and for all, to distinguish it from all other casts mentioned above.

Furball:

I am also interesting in using the Breakaway's Unitech cast more because it is very useful in tight fishing situations. I also have trouble with timing.

Goodbye: 

How come no one mention another cast - The Sleeper Cast by Tiny?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I want to make a correction to the bottom of my message which should now say that Led said that Phil Hyde's cast is halfway between Brighton and OTG.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

After making the correction and rereading all the confusion, I finally conclude that the Brighton cast is the same as Breakway's Unitech cast. If so, then there is no need for a Brighton cast diagram.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Peter or Led,

Could one of you give your description of how you execute the Brighton Cast? 

This has been a great discussion and cleared up a lot of confusion for me. 

Thanks a bunch.
Dan


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

ok guys this is how i do a brighton style, its not the definative way, its just the way i do it and any variations are ok regardless of what they are called!

feet apart roughly a shoulder width with the left foot a bit further back than the right. if 12 is the casting direction then the lead is swung out to about 6-6.30 then back under the tip and dropped on the beach a little to the right of the tip as you look down the rod with the line tight between the rod tip and lead. tip as low as possible and left hand as high as possible to give the maximum possible arc. if you have a problem doing this just shuffle back until everything is tight and the tip is down almost touching the beach with the left hand high.

then all you do is look up high in the direction you want to cast and cast, everything else pretty much takes care of itself.

i adjust the arc and layout to suit the conditions and distance i need from it. to do this simply move the position of the rod further round and open up the the lead position so the leader and lead remain pointing in the direction of the cast [out to sea] as in phil hydes diagram.

the name stays the same though


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The sleeper cast is an aerialized unitech that has less rotation and goes more over the top like Nick's variation . The Hatteras cast is half a sleeper cast because the lead is only swung away and not allowed to swing back in tucked under the rod .
Peter I agree , I use otg ,uni and aerialized uni for 99.9% of all my fishing casts


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

*Another cast*

My thanks to everybody for this thread. I am going to throw one more cast into the mix. I think it is called the aerialized off-the-ground cast which Neil MacKellow does on his video. It really looks like a aerialized hi-inertia cast to me. 

Thanks again.

Tom


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tom , the major different between the otg and uni doesn't matter if it is aerialized or not is the angle between the rod and the line to the sinker .The otg is usually 90deg approx and the uni 0-30deg depending upon individual style .


----------

